# Jax-ws : Https



## reibi (31. Jan 2011)

Hi

ausgehend von dem simplem Hello World, wo der Server schon mit drin ist, möchte ich ne HTTPS verbindung machen:


```
Endpoint endpoint = Endpoint.publish("http://192.168.100.101:8080/calculator", myCalculator);
```

Wenn ich als Protokoll einfach "https" reinschreibe, dann sagt er das hier:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: https protocol based address is not supported
```

Weiss jemand wie man das machen kann? Also ohne Tomcat und Konsorten, Soll trotzdem nur ein HelloWorld-Charakter haben.


Gruss


----------



## brauner1990 (31. Jan 2011)

Es sieht mir so aus, als würde dein Webserver kein https unterstüzen. HTTPS ist standartmässig auf 443, ein Tomcat z..b 8080 und ein Apache auf 80.


----------



## reibi (31. Jan 2011)

Hi



reibi hat gesagt.:


> ... wo der Server schon mit drin ist ...



Wie gesagt läuft das nicht in einem Dir bekannten Server-Produkt sondern ist selbst auch der Server

Und: Nur weil irgendwas auf Port 443 läuft, muss es sich noch nicht um https handeln ... ich kann auch ftp über 443 leiten.

Gruss


----------



## brauner1990 (31. Jan 2011)

reibi hat gesagt.:


> Und: Nur weil irgendwas auf Port 443 läuft, muss es sich noch nicht um https handeln ... ich kann auch ftp über 443 leiten.



Ausgegangen von eventuellen bestehenden Portbelegungen


----------



## fax (8. Mrz 2011)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber falls jemand noch mal drüber stolpert - bei der JAX-WS Distribution ist http.jar dabei. Das muss auf den Classpath damit HTTPS klappt.


----------

